# internet verbindung überprüfen



## flotzi182 (3. September 2005)

Hallo leute 
ich wollte mit einem programm überprüfen ob eine internet verbindung besteht und wenn eine besteht das sich das programm beendet aber wenn ich jetzt offline bin und ich das programm laufen lasse funktioniert es nicht so richtig was könnte daranliegen?


```
Option Explicit


Private Declare Function InternetGetConnectedState _

    Lib "wininet.dll" (ByRef lpdwFlags As Long, _

    ByVal dwReserved As Long) As Long

    

Private Const INTERNET_CONNECTION_MODEM As Long = &H1

Private Const INTERNET_CONNECTION_LAN As Long = &H2

Private Const INTERNET_CONNECTION_PROXY As Long = &H4

Private Const INTERNET_CONNECTION_MODEM_BUSY As Long = &H8

Private Const INTERNET_CONNECTION_OFFLINE As Long = &H20

Private Const INTERNET_CONNECTION_CONFIGURED As Long = &H40


Private Const INTERNET_RAS_INSTALLED As Long = &H10







Private Sub Form_Load()

Dim dwflags As Long

Do

If InternetGetConnectedState(dwflags, 0&) Then

End

End If


Loop

End Sub
```

danke im Vorraus


----------



## Shakie (3. September 2005)

Benutz mal die Suchfunktion zu der API "InternetGetConnectedState":
http://wap.tutorials.de/t-19255.html
http://www.vbpro.de/tipps/tipp.asp?id=243
http://www.activevb.de/tipps/vb6tipps/tipp0224.html
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...ConnectedState+api&btnG=Suche&meta=lr=lang_de

Edit: schreib das nächste mal doch auch bitte, was genau an dem Programm nicht funktioniert.


----------



## JensG (4. September 2005)

Hallo flotzi,

nur mal ein paar Hinweise.
Das ganze in einer Do Loop Schleife laufen zu lassen ist eher nicht so gut und dann auch noch ohne DoEvents. Habs nicht getestet aber das müsste den Rechner ziemlich auslasten oder gar lahm legen.
Nimm lieber nen Timer , ich denke es reicht den Status alle paar Sekunden abzufragen aber nicht x- mal in einer Schleife.

Als nächstes suche mal im Forum nach Beiträgen zum Befehl END und du wirst sehen das man diesen meiden sollte.

Jens


----------

